
Show HN: List of all (427) startups that got funded last month - hauniv
https://hauniv.com/april/
======
nautical
Great value .. But I specially see a lack of startups listed in Asian market
apart from India.

------
yodon
Super valuable. Is this a one-off or something you hope to do monthly?

